# Converting a white water kayak into a fishing kayak?



## DJM1972 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a 1994 Perception white water kayak. I was thinking about using it strictly as a fishing kayak since I no longer have a desire to white water kayak. And probably the biggest reason is to save money.

But I'm worried about being disappointed trying to use this boat to fish.

My friend spent most of the winter modifying his otter and I forget what his other old town kayak is into fishing boats. And we were both delighted with the results.

Its been 5 years or more since I've had this boat on the water. I have to get the tags renewed. I was thinking about getting it on the water and refreshing my memory. Try to get the feel for it again. But I just keep getting this bad feeling I'm not going to like it now matter what I do to it.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Not worth the effort imho.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Not sure what you really have to convert. 

Take a fishing rod on board and you're converted. 

Give it a shot and see if you can fish out of it. I've never been in a whitewater kayak, but I'm pretty sure I could fish off anything that floats. 

You could get fancy and add an anchor cleat and rod holder if you feel the need.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I’d sell it and use the proceeds toward a recreational/fishing kayak.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

What is the length of this 1994 Perception. 7ft.? 9ft.? If it floats and moves, you can fish. After all, it's about getting to the fish. Stability is key. Can you drift slow with ease? Do you need current to have control? Can you focus on the fish? The fishin' part is up to you. --Tim


----------



## fishNbutler (Jun 29, 2005)

I have an 8 foot Wilderness SOT, cut in two holders behind the seat, one on either side, strap my tackle belt on the back and go fishing. Is it the coolest set up around, no. Doesn't it work, yes. Again, depends on how fancy you want to be and how much you want to spend. Been fishing with this basic set up for 10 years now.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

To me it's not "converting" it to a fishing kayak that's the questions. It would be easy to slap on some rod holders and go fishing.
To me it's how a whitewater kayak paddles. I don't know how many people have ever paddled a true whitewater kayak, but unless there's actual whitewater, they are a pain in the arse to paddle. They are tippy and don't want to go in a straight line.
I think you'd get frustrated just trying to keep it straight while you're casting.
The only way to find out would be to take it out on a lake with a fishing rod and see how it goes.


----------



## DJM1972 (Jun 22, 2009)

Well we took this boat out for the 1st time in Probably 5 years or so. For starters I don't remember it being so difficult to get the squirt on. I almost ripped the handle clear off. I told my buddy "Man if I accidentally flip, and rip the rest of the handle off I won't be able to wet exit." So I'm taking that squirt out of service.

I forgot how little room there was for my legs I couldn't move and inch. I sat my fishing pole on the squirt and tried to tuck it under my life jacket. When I started to paddle I kept feeling like my fishing pole was going to fall off and sink all the way down to Davy Jones. And finally I had no back rest. I only had it out for about a 1/2 hour. Took it back and got my buddies Otter out of the truck.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You just answered yourself. --Tim


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Pretty sure you're talking about the neoprene "skirt" around the cockpit.
And yes, skirts and kayak fishing are not two things that should be in the same discussion.


----------

